

How to monitor a computer literate teen? - DanBC
http://parenting.stackexchange.com/q/20613/1385

======
SQL2219
opendns.com is the answer.

~~~
a3n
Comcast is issuing routers that are also open wireless access points for other
Comcast customers. If you live in an apartment complex or near enough to
another house, what's to stop said youngster from just connecting to some
other access point?

Of just tethering his phone, if you're a relatively rich family?

